# My mood sucks lately because of IBS....



## beach (May 12, 2000)

My mood sucks. I am tired, cranky, don't want to socialize, talk to anyone, I am thinking negatively and it's all because of this stupid IBS. I try every which way to get myself out of this, but when it lasts for weeks I feel a bit helpless.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach, I am sorry to hear that IBS can certainly effect you negatively.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

How come I don't hear that a great deal with most everyone? I hear more that people have pain, and mine is more on the mood side.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach, I know for me the pain and symptoms caused all kinds of feelings and moods. Now that I feel better they are not as bad even though I still get up swings and down swings with life, I feel I can cope better all in all.Some of the things that have helped is understanding some really basic things of the body. It was also a matter of making the changes and sticking to them.You may want to evaluate or reevaluate meds for this to help.Severe pain in IBS can drive you insane long term and at the moment they happen.The symptoms of d and c are constant nagging symptoms to the brain.Then theres the combination of the two.So we may all express IBS in different ways as individuals and our makeups.I think a great deal of people suffer this way from a chronic problem.


----------

